
$20K housing for Serenbe's artistic residency program - wyclif
http://www.artsatl.com/2016/01/serenbe-rural-studio-artist-residence/
======
brudgers
No matter how it's rationalized this is a long way from Mockbee's idea of the
citizen architect that the Rural Studio was meant to foster. Then again
Dewey's idea that the product of education is citizens rather than
entrepreneurs and workers has been dying everywhere over the last thirty years
since Gecko declared that greed is good. Ends justifying the means as academic
policy has run along side.

